# هل هذه تناقضات ؟؟؟



## azazi (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تحيه طيبه .... وبعد
في
اعترف لكم ان هذا الموضوع منقول : من الإيميل وليس من اتعابي وبذلت جهد بالبحث في التفاسير لكني لم افهم شيئاً . حبذا لو تشرحون لي ان كانت فعلاً تناقضات ام لا .
======

من الذي طلب الملكوت الأم أم ابناها ؟

من تناقضات الأناجيل ما تناقض فيه متى مع مرقس ، فقد ذكر متى أنه " تقدمت إليه أم ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئاً وقالت له : قل : أن يجلس ابناي هذان، واحد عن يمينك ، والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك ، فأجابها يسوع: لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان ... " ( متى 20/20 - 23 ) . 
وفي مرقس تذكر القصة نفسها وبنفس حيثياتها ، لكن الذي طلب الملكوت هما الابنان وليس أمهما كما ذكر مرقس: " وتقدم إليه يعقوب ويوحنا ابنا زبدي قائلين: يا معلّم نريد أن تفعل لنا كل ما طلبنا. .. فقالا له: أعطنا أن نجلس واحد عن يمينك، والآخر عن يسارك في مجدك. فقال لهما يسوع: لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان...." ( مرقس 10/35 - 38 ) . 



*# .................................. #*

*نكتفي بسؤال واحد لعدم التشتيت *

*حرر بواسطة ................ fredyyy*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح 


انت منتظر ان كل انجيل من الاربعة يكتب بنفس الاسلوب 

طيب ما كان انجيل واحد كفاية 

رد على سوالى دة ونكمل ما بعض


----------



## azazi (25 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اعرف رأيكم بأن لكل كاتب انجيل له اسلوبه الخاص في نقل الأحداث .... 

انا سؤالي : هل هذه الاحداث تناقض وتختلف عن الآخر
لان الروايات واضحه انّ فيها تناقض . حسب قراءتي لها .
لذلك جئت اليكم أطلب  التوضيح ......


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح 

استاذ azazi

بكل بساطة لما كانت قصة بتحكى فى الكتاب المقدس يهمنا فى النهاية العظة منها زى قصة واحد عن يمينك والاخر عن يسارك فى الملكوت 

المهم عندنا ان دة هو للى حصل وكان رد المسيح اية بس كدة 

ثانيا 

انا متاكد لا يوجد اختلاف فى اسماء التلاميذ ممكن  فى موضع لم يذكر كل التلاميذ ولكن هذا لحكمة ومع ذلك انا هبحث لك فى الموضوع دة علشان احب كل كلمة اقولها تبقى صح 100%

سلام المسيح


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزي استغرب انك لم تفهم شئ من التفاسير..علما ان المنتدى وضع قسم خاص جاهز للرد على الشبهات فيه كل الامور والشبهات من سفر التكوين الى سفر الرؤيا! ارجوا ان تدخل للقسم وهو في شريط المنتدى او ادخل من الرابط ادناه واقراء الردود عي الشبهات.والشئ الذي لم تفهمه ضع جوابه من كتاب الشبهات، وجوابك لكي نتناقش بالامر. بالتوفيق:
http://www.arabchurch.com/answers.php​


----------



## azazi (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ايضاً لحد الآن لم يجيبني احد على استفساراتي ...!


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2008)

azazi قال:


> انا اعرف رأيكم بأن لكل كاتب انجيل له اسلوبه الخاص في نقل الأحداث ....
> انا سؤالي : هل هذه الاحداث تناقض وتختلف عن الآخر
> لان الروايات واضحه انّ فيها تناقض . حسب قراءتي لها .
> لذلك جئت اليكم أطلب التوضيح ......


 

*ليس هناك تناقض *

*لكن هما توقيتان مختلفان*

*في إنجيل متى تكلم المسيح الى التلميذان مع أمهما*
*السؤال كان من الأم والإجابة كانت موجهه الى التلميذان *

متى : 20
20 حِينَئِذٍ *تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ أُمُّ ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي* *مَعَ ابْنَيْهَا* وَسَجَدَتْ وَطَلَبَتْ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً. 
21 فَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَاذَا تُرِيدِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُ: «قُلْ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ ابْنَايَ هَذَانِ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ وَالآخَرُ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». 
22 *فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ لَسْتُمَا تَعْلَمَانِ مَا تَطْلُبَانِ*. أَتَسْتَطِيعَانِ أَنْ تَشْرَبَا الْكَأْسَ الَّتِي سَوْفَ أَشْرَبُهَا أَنَا وَأَنْ تَصْطَبِغَا بِالصِّبْغَةِ الَّتِي أَصْطَبِغُ بِهَا أَنَا؟» قَالاَ لَهُ: « نَسْتَطِيعُ ». 



*في إنجيل مرقس تقدم التلميذان ليستعلِما عن طلب قد طلباه من قبل*

مرقس : 10
35 وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ يَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا ابْنَا زَبْدِي قَائِلَيْنِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ *تَفْعَلَ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْنَا*». 
36 فَسَأَلَهُمَا: «مَاذَا تُرِيدَانِ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ لَكُمَا؟» 
37 فَقَالاَ لَهُ: «أَعْطِنَا أَنْ نَجْلِسَ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ وَالآخَرُ عَنْ يَسَارِكَ فِي مَجْدِكَ».


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح

على ما اعتقد كدة انة رد كافى 

سلام المسيح


----------



## جورج مايكل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

لن أرد بكلمه واحده ولكن سأضع اللون الاحمر على الكلمات لترى بنفسك أهو تناقض ام لا 

 فقد ذكر متى أنه " تقدمت إليه أم ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئاً وقالت له : قل : أن يجلس ابناي هذان، واحد عن يمينك ، والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك ، فأجابها يسوع: لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان ... " ( متى 20/20 - 23 ) .

وفي مرقس تذكر القصة نفسها وبنفس حيثياتها ، لكن الذي طلب الملكوت هما الابنان وليس أمهما كما ذكر مرقس: " وتقدم إليه يعقوب ويوحنا ابنا زبدي قائلين: يا معلّم نريد أن تفعل لنا كل ما طلبنا. .. فقالا له: أعطنا أن نجلس واحد عن يمينك، والآخر عن يسارك في مجدك. فقال لهما يسوع: لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان...." ( مرقس 10/35 - 38 ) .


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز

هل هذه اجابة كافية؟

اتذكر ان ردك كان فيه شبهات اخرى..لكن اخي العزيز فريدي حذفه لمخالفة القوانين
المهم
ممكن تضع التناقض الثاني في موضوع ثاني في هذا القسم عشان نرد عليه (اذا اردت)

ربي يبارك فيك


----------



## azazi (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا التوضيح  ... لكن ما قصدته انا من التناقض كالآتي
من طلب الملكوت هي الأم
وبالايه الثانيه  ... الابنان

هذا قصدي  .. على كل حال تبين لي  الموضوع انه كل كاتب كتبه بإسلوبه


----------



## azazi (26 سبتمبر 2008)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> هل هذه اجابة كافية؟
> 
> ...



اختي عراقيه 

تبينت لي المسأله الأولى  ونتظر  موافقه الاداره الكريمه .. على تنزيل بعض مما يشكل علي ....

وتأكدوا بأني هنا لستُ للمجادله .. بل لمعرفة الحقيقه من اصحابها   ......   تحيّاتي


----------



## جورج مايكل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

واضح انك لم تفهم الردود 
ياعزيزى فى الايتان الابنان طلبا  
اقرا ماباللون الاحمر
فقد ذكر متى أنه " تقدمت إليه أم ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئاً وقالت له : قل : أن يجلس ابناي هذان، واحد عن يمينك ، والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك ، فأجابها يسوع: لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان ... " ( متى 20/20 - 23 ) .

ماتطلبان راجعه على مين هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 " وتقدم إليه يعقوب ويوحنا ابنا زبدي قائلين: يا معلّم نريد أن تفعل لنا كل ما طلبنا. .. فقالا له: أعطنا أن نجلس واحد عن يمينك، والآخر عن يسارك في مجدك. فقال لهما يسوع: لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان...." ( مرقس 10/35 - 38 ) .

ماتطلبان راجعه على مين هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى الايه الاولى طلبوا هما وأمهم كمان
فى الايه التانيه ركز الكاتب على الابنان فقط 
لكن الابنان طلبا فى الايتين 
فأين التناقض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*


azazi قال:



			هذا قصدي  .. على كل حال تبين لي  الموضوع انه كل كاتب كتبه بإسلوبه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا اخي... لم تفهم
ليس كل كاتب كتب الموقف باسلوبه
لكن الام و الابناء طلبا في توقيت مختلف
في الموقف الاول: الام هي طلبت هذا الطلب مع الابناء و المسيح قال لها الا تعلمين ما تطلب?ن
و المرة الثانية في وقت لاحق: الابناء فقط  اتوا الى المسيح و المسيح اجابهم...

فالايتانلم يكونوا في نفس الموقف او التوقيت..انما توقيتان و موقفان مختلفان 
الموقف الاول هو الام تطلب الطلب مع الابناء و الموقف الثاني هو موقف زيارة الابناء المسيح ليعرفا اجابته

اعطيك مثال
مثلا انا و اخي اتينا لك و قلت لك هل لديك مال لتقرضنا؟ و انت مثلا تقول لستم تعرفون ما تطلبون
لكن في وقت لاحق سياتي اخي وحده ليعرف اجابتك..و سيسالك ماذا قلت هل لديك مال تقرضنا؟ و بعدين تجاوب اخي تقوله نعم او لا

هل فهمت؟

اتمنى ان اجابتي وصلت لك
ربي يحميك في كل خطوة من حياتك *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 سبتمبر 2008)

متى : 20
20 حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ أُمُّ ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي مَعَ ابْنَيْهَا وَسَجَدَتْ وَطَلَبَتْ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً. 
21 فَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَاذَا تُرِيدِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُ: «قُلْ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ ابْنَايَ هَذَانِ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ وَالآخَرُ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». 
22 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ لَسْتُمَا تَعْلَمَانِ مَا تَطْلُبَانِ. أَتَسْتَطِيعَانِ أَنْ تَشْرَبَا الْكَأْسَ الَّتِي سَوْفَ أَشْرَبُهَا أَنَا وَأَنْ تَصْطَبِغَا بِالصِّبْغَةِ الَّتِي أَصْطَبِغُ بِهَا أَنَا؟» قَالاَ لَهُ: « نَسْتَطِيعُ ». 



مرقس : 10
35 وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ يَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا ابْنَا زَبْدِي قَائِلَيْنِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْنَا». 
36 فَسَأَلَهُمَا: «مَاذَا تُرِيدَانِ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ لَكُمَا؟» 
37 فَقَالاَ لَهُ: «أَعْطِنَا أَنْ نَجْلِسَ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ وَالآخَرُ عَنْ يَسَارِكَ فِي مَجْدِكَ».

لو لاحظت اللون الاحمر..اول شي هو طلب الام مع الابناء..و ثاني شي الابناء اتوا للمسيح من تاني و قالوا له نريد ان تفعل (ما طلبناه)


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا بك azazi

Mat 20:20 حِينَئِذٍ *تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ أُمُّ ابْنَيْ* زَبْدِي مَعَ ابْنَيْهَا وَسَجَدَتْ وَطَلَبَتْ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً. 
Mat 20:21 فَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَاذَا تُرِيدِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُ: «قُلْ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ ابْنَايَ هَذَانِ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ وَالآخَرُ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». 
Mat 20:22 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمَا تَعْلَمَانِ مَا تَطْلُبَانِ. أَتَسْتَطِيعَانِ أَنْ تَشْرَبَا الْكَأْسَ الَّتِي سَوْفَ أَشْرَبُهَا أَنَا وَأَنْ تَصْطَبِغَا بِالصِّبْغَةِ الَّتِي أَصْطَبِغُ بِهَا أَنَا؟» قَالاَ لَهُ: «نَسْتَطِيعُ». 
Mat 20:23 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «أَمَّا كَأْسِي فَتَشْرَبَانِهَا وَبِالصِّبْغَةِ الَّتِي أَصْطَبِغُ بِهَا أَنَا تَصْطَبِغَانِ. وَأَمَّا الْجُلُوسُ عَنْ يَمِينِي وَعَنْ يَسَارِي فَلَيْسَ لِي أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُ إِلاَّ لِلَّذِينَ أُعِدَّ لَهُمْ مِنْ أَبِي». 



Mar 10:35 وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ يَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا ابْنَا زَبْدِي قَائِلَيْنِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ *نُرِيدُ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْنَا».* 
Mar 10:36 فَسَأَلَهُمَا: «مَاذَا تُرِيدَانِ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ لَكُمَا؟» 
Mar 10:37 فَقَالاَ لَهُ: «أَعْطِنَا أَنْ نَجْلِسَ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ وَالآخَرُ عَنْ يَسَارِكَ فِي مَجْدِكَ». 
Mar 10:38 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمَا تَعْلَمَانِ مَا تَطْلُبَانِ. أَتَسْتَطِيعَانِ أَنْ تَشْرَبَا الْكَأْسَ الَّتِي أَشْرَبُهَا أَنَا وَأَنْ تَصْطَبِغَا بِالصِّبْغَةِ الَّتِي أَصْطَبِغُ بِهَا أَنَا؟» 


لا يوجد تناقض وانما المذكور في متى هو طلب الام ثم تقدم ابنا زبدي المذكورة بمرقس مرة اخرى وطلبا نفس الطلب


----------



## أَمَة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

azazi قال:


> اختي عراقيه
> 
> *تبينت لي المسأله الأولى ونتظر موافقه الاداره الكريمه .. على تنزيل بعض مما يشكل علي* ....


 
يا غالي يا azazi
أنت أنت كما عهدتك منذ معرفتي بك،
مثالا للشاب الأديب والخلوق والمتحضر في أقوالك وحوارك
لا أظن أن تعترض الإدارة على تنزيل ما يشكل عليك،
 طالما انزلت المواضيع أو الأسئلة كل بمفرده،
 وموضوعا واحدا في اليوم الواحد​*



وتأكدوا بأني هنا لستُ للمجادله .. بل لمعرفة الحقيقه من اصحابها ...... تحيّاتي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​ 
وأنا واثقة جدا بما تقول
الرب يباركك

سلام
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## موسى المصرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزى عادل طبيعى ان ده يصدق الظاهر ان حضرت لم تقرا التفاسير  وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> عزيزى عادل طبيعى ان ده يصدق الظاهر ان حضرت لم تقرا التفاسير وشكرا


 



*أبونا *
*السمـــاوي المحب*
*بارك أخونا موسى المصري*
*أستلم حياته أنر فكره إفتح ذهنه*
*غيِّر قلبه ليحبك. طهرة من كل شـر*
*قرِّبه إليك عرفه معني أن يصير إبناً لك*
*عرفه كيف يتكلم إليك ويفتح قلبه بلا خوف*
*دعه يترك كل ما يعطله ليتمتع بقوتك*
*إحميه من كل سوء سيِّج حوله*
*بارك في ما تمتد إليه يده*
*دعه يحب الآخريـن*
*كما أحببته أنت*
*إمتلك أخي*
*آآآآمين*​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

احب ان اضيف علي رد (عراقية للمسيح )
هذا الموقف  يحكي تفاصل حدث من اسرة واحدة 
ام وابائها الاثنين  يعقوب ويوحنا ابن زبدي 
يتداولون كما تدداول الاحاديث في الاسرة الواحدة 
فتداولوا ان يطلبوا من الرب هذة الطلبة 
اتفقوا ان يتقدما  يعقوب ويوحنا بطلبتهما هذة الي السيد المسيح 
فرد عليهم المسيح بالرد الوارد  بانجيل مرقس 35:10   
فذهبا الي منزلهما الاسري 
وعاودوا الحديث عن الطلبة مرة اخري 
فتقدمت امهم باقتراح  وهو ان تذهب هي معهم  بنفسها لتطلب منة هذا الطلب 
ونفذا جميعا ما اتفقا علية  
فتقدموا الي السيد المسيح  وخاطبتة امهم  طالبة لابنيها  ان يجلس واحد عن يمينة وواحد عن يسارة 
فكان رد المسيح هو نفس الرد السابق لهما وزود علية  ان الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري  فليس للي ان اعطية الا للذين اعد لهم من ابي فسمع بهذ الكلام القديس متي فدونة في انجيلة 

اين الاختلاف


----------



## نبيل توفيق (11 نوفمبر 2008)

سقط سهوا مني في المداخلة السابقة ان اذكر هذة العبارة 
كل شاهد كان موجود وقت الحدث دونة 
فدون قدوم ابناء ذبدي وحدهم ورد السيد المسيح عليهم هو القديس مرقس 
ودون  القديس متي في انجيلة  قدوم ام ابناء زبدي  او ام يعقوب ويوحنا  مع ولديها بعد ان تعشمت 
انها امرأة كبيرة وطلبها يلبي من السيد المسيح 
فكان في هذة الحالة المسيح يعلم ما قالة لابنائها  في المرة السابقة 
فرددة موجها الكلام اليهم اي الابناء   وزاد علية  اما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري لا يعطي الي اخرة  

معذرة لهذا السقوط سهوا


----------



## نبيل توفيق (11 نوفمبر 2008)

يعني انتوا عارفين عملتوا معايا اية 
وماكنتوش عايزين تقبلوا المداخلة السابقة 
واللله   حتروحوا  انتوا والذين يحذفون ردودي  وخاصة ماريانا بنت الراجل الطيب النار علشان عمايلكم في  وان مش اجاوب علي اي سؤال تاني واروح لدكتور نفساني علشان انا ادمنت النت هذا 
وشكرا


----------



## نبيل توفيق (11 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب بلاش دي ان كانت لا تعجبكم 
ارسلوا لي سؤال اجاوبكم علية 
وشكرا


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يونيو 2010)

*شوية عيال يكتب ويطلع يجرى طيب متتلكموا زى مبنكلمكم نقلت تفاهات وطلعت تجرى
عجبى على عقولكم اللى صدت مش عارف هتتكلموا عدل امتى
*


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2010)

azazi قال:


> تحيه طيبه .... وبعد
> في
> اعترف لكم ان هذا الموضوع منقول : من الإيميل وليس من اتعابي وبذلت جهد بالبحث في التفاسير لكني لم افهم شيئاً . حبذا لو تشرحون لي ان كانت فعلاً تناقضات ام لا .
> ======
> ...


 


*الموضوع عن يعقوب ويوحنا *

*فأرجوا من الأحبَّة المباركين عدم الخروج عن الموضوع الأصلي *

*وإبلاغ الإدارة عن أي مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى للتعامل مع المخطئ *

*فللمنتدى نظام .... ويجب أن نحترمه *


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يونيو 2010)

*وماوجه الاعتراض
جوهر الطلب واحد 
هو طلبهم للجلوس عن يمين ويسار المسيح فى الملكوت وهذا مااكده البشيرين متى ومرقس 
اقتباس من رد الدكتور منيس عبد النور رد بسيط 
* *قال  المعترض: »ورد  في متى 20:20 أن أم ابني زبدي طلبت من المسيح أن يُجلس ابنيها واحداً عن يمينه  والآخر عن يساره في ملكوته، ولكن مرقس 10:35 يقول إن ابني زبدي هما اللذان طلبا هذا  الطلب«.*
* وللرد نقول:  معروفٌ أن من يفعل شيئاً بواسطة غيره يُنسَب الفعل له. لقد طلب الابنان هذا الطلب  بواسطة والدتهما، فنُسِب الطلب إليهما.. ويُحتمل أن والدتهما طلبت هذا الطلب أولاً،  ومن شدة تشوّقهما للحصول عليه أعاداهُ ثانيةً بنفسيهما، *

*ونشرحها بطريقة بسيطة
نفرض مثلا ان والد امر تلميذ قد طلب من مدرسه انه يخلى ابنه يقعد جنبه فى الدرس دايما علشان يفهم 
واتنين حكوا الحكاية دى
واحد قال دا ابو فلان قال للمدرس ابقى خلى ابنى يقعد جنبك
والتانى لما حكى الموقف قال اصل فلان قال للمدرس ابقى خلينى اقعد جنبك فى الدرس
يبقى الموقف واحد وجوهر الطلب واحد والطالبين واحد وكل بشير عرضه بطريقته 
*


----------



## ابو عزيز (7 يوليو 2010)

*سلام ونعمه  للجميع        دى اول مشاركه ليا*

*لفت نظرى هنا ان هانى ابوانس  طرح كلام كتير عن التناقضات  ورغم انى لم اكمل تصفح المنتدى بس عاوز حد يرسل لى رد على الكلام ده علشان اعرف ارد عن الاشكال دى*​


----------



## انت الفادي (7 يوليو 2010)

ابو عزيز قال:


> *سلام ونعمه  للجميع        دى اول مشاركه ليا*
> 
> *لفت نظرى هنا ان هانى ابوانس  طرح كلام كتير عن التناقضات  ورغم انى لم اكمل تصفح المنتدى بس عاوز حد يرسل لى رد على الكلام ده علشان اعرف ارد عن الاشكال دى*​



*
لا يوجد شبهة الا و قد تم الرد عليها.
استخدم خاصية البحث في المنتدي و ستجد الردود.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2010)

*انا شامم ريحة مش ولا بد
شوف يا عزيزى اللى عايز يسال يتفضل يسال من دماخه مش ينسخ مقالة طولها تلاتة متر ويقول رد هى المقالة من اولها لاخرها عبارة عن هذيان شخص سكران مش فاهم اساسيات المسيحية 
فعليكم ان تلتزموا بالنظام وسؤال واحد فى كل موضوع
النظام بيزعلكم
وانا مازلت اشم ريحة مش ولابد منك
*


----------

